# Rock River Tackle



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

For those of you that do not know him Jason is an outstanding person.
He will go out of his way to help you out and I owe a lot of the steelhead knowledge I know today to him. Since L & D closed Jason has decieded to open up Rocky River Tackle.

I talked to him for quite a bit about it yesterday.
The bait shop opens tommorow and is located on Lorain Road.

The address is 21555 Lorain Road in Fairview Park


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Are you his marketing coordinator? 

You're right, he's a good guy. I bought some jigs from him this past year.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

what other buildings is he by. i live out that way and have not seen a sign or anything.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

sauguy said:


> what other buildings is he by. i live out that way and have not seen a sign or anything.


I am not exactly sure as I havent been out that way in a bit.
I am stopping in tommorow I will let you know then.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i found it. it is in the old christian reading room space. looks nice. will stop in next week.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Drove past today to see if he got everything done yet. Still working inside. He is a great guy and the shop is located just west of the Giant Eagle in Fairview Park Plaza. Didn't get to go inside but it looks like a nice place and a great guy to do business with.


----------



## Cornbread (Apr 5, 2008)

Jason D. from pulsejigs? Is that the guy who opened the shop? Thanks,
CB


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

yah it is cornbread


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes Jason did. I still have not stopped in there yet though.
Everytime I stopped by it was closed. 
Looked very nice though.
Might stop by on my way to the river today.


----------

